# Best Security Software for Company



## jsak13 (Aug 16, 2016)

I have been put on the task for researching the best options for finding security software that will be easy to install on a corporate level. We aren't a giant company, but seem to be growing pretty quick, so this will be more important in the months and years to come. 

I think my manager is looking for something like McAfee or Norton. I know he doesn't want something that feels like every site he goes to is restricted though. Instead, something that sits in the background, and doesn't bother you with notifications all the time.

I'm just wondering which methods of security others use for their company to protect from viruses?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I have worked for companies in the past that used Symantec Corporate Edition. I wasn't the one who maintained the software but from my experience, it performed pretty decent. 

One thing I recommend implementing is a centralized management system such as "ACTIVE DIRECTORY". By implementing Active Directory, you'll be able to have a Domain, set permissions for the employees so you can control what can they do or not do on their computer. 

By setting permissions on employee's computers, you can prevent them from installing malicious programs that end up really being viruses.

Hope everything works out and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As above, I don't recommend Norton for personal use but the Symantec program is fine for the corporate level.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

What I think about anything with a Mcafee badge on it couldn't possibly be repeated in polite circles. Avoid.

What my company uses would be out of reach (financially) for the small business, we use Blue Coat proxies, F5's, enterprise AV, high-end firewalls, the works!

That being said, whilst not cheap, there are cloud solutions out there will give you the kind of protection available to enterprise customers and is scalable, just like a busy small business.

Cisco Meraki do some great appliances, the MX84 weighs in at just under 2000 American currency units (£1500) and will give you anti-virus, web/content filtering etc.

I've used Meraki a lot in the past and they are an absolute doddle.

MX84 (as an example):
https://www.meraki.com/products/appliances/mx84

Threat Protection:
https://documentation.meraki.com/MX-Z/Content_Filtering_and_Threat_Protection/Threat_Protection

Content Filtering:
https://www.meraki.com/technologies/content-filtering

If you have any more questions just let me know


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've used both of these with ease:

https://www.eset.com/us/business/

and

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/cloud-platform/system-center-configuration-manager


----------



## sarriaj (Aug 21, 2016)

Whether a company is big or small, it's really wise to invest on security software. While there are many of them in the market, we should only pick reliable ones. I have found this informative article that could somehow help you choose. There are still many of them and it is important to check on their status by reading reviews about them.


----------



## Leon109 (Sep 20, 2016)

Symantec for business, Kaspersky for personal use. I hope your server is well protected.


----------

